# What's the maximum number of times that you've masturbated in a day?



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I've done it 11 times in one day.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

You deserve some sort of medal.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

14. woke up early.home alone. couldn't sleep.hadn't done it for a week before then. i don't recommed it at all after the 9th time iwas forcing myself.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Probably 2 or 3, which is very rare.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Holy shit guys...
I think it was about two or three times in one day haha


----------



## Calvaire (Nov 14, 2009)

Four
and I thought that was bad.
Well it was regularly about three times a day.
Not it's more like 2 times a week if that.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

For a woman it is different i think.


----------



## Darkestblue (Apr 19, 2010)

5 or 6, I'm not sure. I would have been a long time ago when I first discovered masturbation.:crazy:


----------



## Mikbert (Jul 19, 2009)

*OVER 9000!!!!









*


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

Haha. Too funny!


----------



## rowingineden (Jun 23, 2010)

Probably 4 or 5.


----------



## SaraBell (Jun 3, 2010)

6...that was a good day


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

I think seven, although it's usually 2-3 times a day. Maybe one of these days I'll try to break it if I have the time and no one's around. Although like others said, once you get past six or so it becomes a bit more painful (not pain painful but more like sore painful).


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

3 tops; any more is a chaffing risk.


----------



## Vanargand (Jul 28, 2010)

Might be 5, but once or twice a day is my usual course of action.


----------



## Drewbie (Apr 28, 2010)

18 ish. I lost count after a while.:mellow:


----------



## teddy564339 (Jun 23, 2010)

5 is my record. For the life of me I have a hard time seeing how any guy can do it more times than that. 

And I'm not saying that from a moral standpoint or anything...believe me, if I could do it more times than that and enjoy it, I'd go for it! But it's not just the soreness (and I mean muscle soreness, not skin soreness), but also just the pure exhaustion of it. Like someone else said, after the third time, even if you space them out, it's like you're just pushing yourself and it's more of a chore than an enjoyable experience.

I'm not very well versed in sexual biology/psychology, but I've always found it interesting to compare you're mental interest in arousing material with your physical limitations. It's like the more physically worn out you get, the less you mentally even want to think about things that arouse you. I guess when your body doesn't respond to your mind, there's no fun in the mental pictures.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

6 times in a 24 hour period.
I did it 4 times throughout the day, then slept and did it twice more. As for a single awake period, I can only do it 3-4 times a day.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I think one time I masturbated 6 times in a day. I started that day feeling great, but by the end of the day I just wasn't feeling it anymore. =/


----------



## Atenza Coltheart (Apr 19, 2010)

Over 10. That's all I know;


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> ....20 or so times....I was alone for about 36 hours. How many times I actually got off...well eh that's any ones guess...
> I need a hobby,
> T_T
> 
> Edit actually. Thats a lie I counted it and wrote it down it was 25 with some orgasms that ran really close together. I mostly count each time I masturbate not as how many times I get off but as how many times I actually touch without stopping...which can...can be long long periods of time.


Yeah, but how many times did you come. I consider each time that you came then started up to be a new masturbation session, not how many times you've touched yourself.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Yeah, but how many times did you come. I consider each time that you came then started up to be a new masturbation session, not how many times you've touched yourself.


Well I believe it was between 30-45 times... like I said some happened really close together. I "train" myself to come a lot.... I <3 multiple orgasms


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> Well I believe it was between 30-45 times... like I said some happened really close together. I "train" myself to come a lot.... I <3 multiple orgasms


Damn, you're an absolute beast.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Damn, you're an absolute beast.


to quote Bender from Futurama "Oh babeh I know it" :crazy:

Though Afterwards I couldn't move and then I passed out.


----------



## lopare232 (Jul 8, 2010)

skycloud86 said:


> I'm guessing a lot of our male forumers are going to be avoiding prostate cancer then. Not sure what female masturbation helps prevent, though.


Haha, it's true. I think the jury's still out, but I heard/read in the news about a study that found that men who ejactulated >5 times a week in their 20s had a reduced risk of prostate cancer. So just eat all the tomatoes, almonds and broccoli you want and jo to your heart's desire! Preventative medicine at its best. :crazy:


----------



## Zic (Dec 30, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> I've done it *11 *times in one day.


what is this i don't even


----------



## Andvari (Jul 29, 2010)

I wanna multiple orgasm too


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Zic said:


> what is this i don't even


I'm an amazing person.


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

OH MY GOD at these responses. Twice is my record.


----------



## AEIOU (Feb 5, 2010)

3*.*14159265358979323846264338327950288419716939937510 times.


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

Antithesis said:


> OH MY GOD at these responses. Twice is my record.


LAME!

:tongue:


----------



## Antithesis (May 10, 2010)

Selden said:


> LAME!
> 
> :tongue:


I'd have sex many many more times but it's not interesting by myself.


----------



## Inverse (Jun 3, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> Yeah, but how many times did you come. I consider each time that you came then started up to be a new masturbation session, not how many times you've touched yourself.


Nyeh~ was going to say eight, but I guess that's really two?

I drag on the sessions~ I don't feel the need to cum each time, I reach a sweet spot, let it linger and then maybe try again later. Makes the ones I have oh so sweet~ those stopping points are like tiny climaxes, little deaths as they call them. Just readying me for the good ones. 

Why rush on a lazy Sunday? <3


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

back when I was 9 or 10 years old i could easily do it 6 to 8 times a day, i think my record was 10 or 11. Anymore I do it 5 to 10 times a week.


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

I have never thought about keeping count :laughing:


----------



## Rusalka (Dec 30, 2009)

DAMN... how do you people even find the energy for more than three times a day max? It feels boring after the first time.


----------



## Indigo Aria (Jan 12, 2010)

JoetheBull said:


> I have never thought about keeping count :laughing:


can't help it. as much as I'd like to be ENFP, I'm a sensor.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

10.... but I had an audience.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

myself? or somebody else?


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't exactly keep a notebook of these kind of records, but...4? 5? That's obviously not typical.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

L4NkYb said:


> I don't exactly keep a notebook of these kind of records, but...4? 5? That's obviously not typical.


One week I was stuck in a hotel with my mom and it sucked. She was out most of the time and I was indoors because I was on college break. Well, when mom was gone I went on my PSP and looked up porn on it through the hotel's free Wi-fi. I masturbated exactly 56 times that entire week. My meat was so red that it looked like a hot wing with tabasco sauce on it.


----------



## bionic (Mar 29, 2010)

unleashthehounds said:


> myself? or somebody else?


I only masturbate in front of you unless you are eating flesh. I thought we went over this! :wink:


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)

Well too many times in succession and I start to literally run dry. That's a bit worrisome. I've also heard it's possible to skeet blood if you do it too much, but not from a notable scientific source.


----------



## Hemoglobin (May 13, 2010)

Probably somewhere between 5 and 6 times.

Borgasms mostly lol.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

Rusalka said:


> DAMN... how do you people even find the energy for more than three times a day max? It feels boring after the first time.


Not if you keep it interesting ;D


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> Not if you keep it interesting ;D


I couldn't have put it better myself.


----------



## joyrjw (Aug 1, 2010)

3 times,but I was very sexually frustrated.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Do you really want me to answer this AGAIN? Responding is starting to get in the way of my sessions. :crazy:

I was incredibly stressed today so I think I out did myself. A new world record maybe? :blushed:


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Do you really want me to answer this AGAIN? Responding is starting to get in the way of my sessions. :crazy:
> 
> I was incredibly stressed today so I think I out did myself. A new world record maybe? :blushed:


Tell me and I'll beat it. Or at least try to.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Selden said:


> Tell me and I'll beat it. Or at least try to.


Ha. Not likely. I've got it down to a science.


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

*fetches a camera for the impending fap-off*


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Valdyr said:


> *fetches a camera for the impending fap-off*


Can girls fap? :shocked:


----------



## Selden (May 24, 2009)

pinkrasputin said:


> Can girls fap? :shocked:


Moar like splat off. But appearently since it's me vs.(?) Bionic, I guess it would be a splap off.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Rusalka said:


> DAMN... how do you people even find the energy for more than three times a day max? It feels boring after the first time.


Anything sexual almost never gets boring to me.



pinkrasputin said:


> Do you really want me to answer this AGAIN? Responding is starting to get in the way of my sessions. :crazy:
> 
> I was incredibly stressed today so I think I out did myself. A new world record maybe? :blushed:


Hmmm....I'd start guessing at about 100 times a day minimum. Hell, I wouldn't even give a maximum for this one.


----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

Make a drink for yourself Nate. Take several ice cubes out of the freezer and put them in your drink. Mmm now its all cold isnt it? Now take the ice cubes out and put them on your balls.
The end


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

Somewhere around 5-7 times. I don't recall. But, at that point, it becomes less pleasurable and more painful.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

mrscientist said:


> Make a drink for yourself Nate. Take several ice cubes out of the freezer and put them in your drink. Mmm now its all cold isnt it? Now take the ice cubes out and put them on your balls.
> The end


Lol, I've actually had to do that before in school. I had to put ice cubes on my nuts, I just can't turn my penis off. I'm like a sexual energizer bunny. 



Slider said:


> Somewhere around 5-7 times. I don't recall. But, at that point, it becomes less pleasurable and more painful.


Embrace, the pain my man. EMBRACE IT!


----------



## scarygirl (Aug 12, 2010)

NatetheGreat said:


> I've done it 11 times in one day.


I don't know, 2 or 3.
I can't masturbate much but at night, to be honest. My house is full of people, and I don't know, the dark allows you to think of many things...
I know how it feels, anyway, to be burning in desire and not being able to do anything...
I'm impressed by that number.
You spent a whole day masturbating or what? hahaha i suppose you were alone at home


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

NatetheGreat said:


> Anything sexual almost never gets boring to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....I'd start guessing at about 100 times a day minimum. Hell, I wouldn't even give a maximum for this one.


Okay, we have to talk again. I have to ask you if a certain something affects you the way it affects me since you're my untwin twin. :wink:

I was wondering are we counting how many times we are doing it or how many times we orgasm? Things are starting to get confusing now. I realize it's not as simple as just counting.

And I think putting ice anywhere is just more of a turn on so that wouldn't help me. Does it really kill it for men?


----------



## CrabHammer (Jun 18, 2010)




----------



## mrscientist (Jul 4, 2010)

^funny episode, loved it


----------



## Rusalka (Dec 30, 2009)

Last week I beat my record: 5. It's nothing compared to 11, but I can't believe I had it in me.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

I've done it repeatedly all day long before, for an entire day. I was stoned. I wasn't keeping count, but it must have been at least fifty times. 

:blushed:


----------



## socalmtb858 (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow. Some of you are really horny! I think I'd get sore if I did it that many times. I think about four has been my max.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

snail said:


> I've done it repeatedly all day long before, for an entire day. I was stoned. I wasn't keeping count, but it must have been at least fifty times.
> 
> :blushed:


Oh God, my sex drive used to go up even higher back when I used to smoke pot. It was like Popeye's spinach for me.


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*I could do it all day but I have a life.*


----------



## Vonlenska (Aug 11, 2010)

There has been a few times during my teens where I've spent all day doing it: we're talking from like 9-10am until say 6-7pm. No breaks.

I wouldn't recommend it though. It leaves you so god damned sore.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

Vonlenska said:


> There has been a few times during my teens where I've spent all day doing it: we're talking from like 9-10am until say 6-7pm. No breaks.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend it though. It leaves you so god damned sore.


That's a very valid point. It does make you sore....sore as hell.


----------



## darlarosa (Jul 20, 2010)

>_> <_< thats the fun part for me. Let's ya know your doing it right:crazy:


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

darlarosa said:


> >_> <_< thats the fun part for me. Let's ya know your doing it right:crazy:


It also hurts like hell the next day.


----------

